# Need Help = " How to shoot this kind of Photo"



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear Sir.
Please teach me " How to" take the Photo like this Picture. I know that must use the Super High shutter speed, But when to press the shutter and how to tell the model to do.
Thanks to all of Members, I have learn a lot form you past 6 months.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 27, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir.
> Please teach me " How to" take the Photo like this Picture. I know that must use the Super High shutter speed, But when to press the shutter and how to tell the model to do.
> Thanks to all of Members, I have learn a lot form you past 6 months.
> Surapon


You need to be very observant, keep an eye on the display, and trigger finger, and a lot of luck. AF system with high quality and fast focus lens also help a lot.


----------



## m (Aug 27, 2013)

These letters under the image look like a name and an email address. Why not ask the photographer?

If it is staged as you assume, there's no luck involved.
Just taking a lot of images until you get the right one.

Take multiple shots. But this is a sports event, so that's probably set anyway.


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir----I will try one day, and Hope to get the Super Lucky one like that PRO. May Be I can set Manual Focus at the Subject head, Set High ISO-800 in the day light, Set Shutter Speed at 1/4000 sec or 1/ 8000 Sec. and Continuous shooting like machine gun----May be get 1 good photo of 200+ Photos.
Thanks again.
Surapon.
PS. I will try shooting with the water hose with my dog first, before hire the beautiful model.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2013)

Experiment with shutter speed 1/400 should be a good starting point. Place the subject between you and the sun (she is back lit). I would advise setting the camera on the fastest exposure rate possible, and keep trying. Check your exposures, and histograms. Watch you f stops. Shouldn't be that hard as she is fixed in one position. Lighting will be important so choose the time of day later in the afternoon, with good sun.

sek


----------



## m (Aug 27, 2013)

If this is an entirely staged shot, use flashes to freeze the motion.


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

Thousand Thanks to all of my Friends.
Yes, Sir, I will try as your Recommends, And Will send the Question to that local Newspaper Photographer too.
Yes, I will report back to you, when I get the Answer from that Photographer.
Thanks again.
IT's work, When we do not know, Just ask the Person , who know.
Surapon


----------



## ishdakuteb (Aug 27, 2013)

1) for setup: I would think that a model need to place her head completely into water and then quickly standing straight up to make that look. there are some videos talking about this technique on youtube, kinda similar to this, from thenikonguy and karl taylor, etc (i do not remember names of videos since i watched it a while ago).

2) for candid: +1 to ajfotofilmagem's comment on "you need to be very observant, keep an eye on the display, and trigger finger, and a lot of luck."

here is an candid captured image of my daughter playing around with water at a lake (note: if i remember correctly, my shutter was less than 1/500.):


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> 1) for setup: I would think that a model need to place her head completely into water and then quickly standing straight up to make that look. there are some videos talking about this technique on youtube, kinda similar to this, from thenikonguy and karl taylor, etc (i do not remember names of videos since i watched it a while ago).
> 
> 2) for candid: +1 to ajfotofilmagem's comment on "you need to be very observant, keep an eye on the display, and trigger finger, and a lot of luck."
> 
> here is an candid captured image of my daughter playing around with water at a lake (note: if i remember correctly, my shutter was less than 1/500.):



Wow, Wow, Wow---------Thank you, Sir, Mr. ishdakuteb----Wow, Perfected Photos with great Composition too---Yes, Sir, I will try very soon and Report back to you.
Surapon


----------



## ablearcher (Aug 27, 2013)

The pool looks pretty shallow, so make sure a bit of a model's back is visible when she goes under water. This way you just pre-focus on her. After that just do what others said - use fast shutter, flash if possible. This is not a difficult shot really..


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 27, 2013)

A higher exposure rate will freeze the action. In order to see motion, you need a longer exposure.

This a shot of a water fountain using 5D Mark II, EF 50mm f/1.4 @ f/16, 1/30 and ISO 100. I had tried at higher speeds and simply got individual drops of water.




On Flickr


----------



## surapon (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks you , Sir, Dear Mr. Ablearcher and Mr. DJL 329----Thanks for great Tricks for this type of Photography.
Yes, Sir, I will try your setting and report back to you.
Surapon


----------



## AJ (Aug 27, 2013)

Try a fast lens - something like 85/1.8
Manual exposure, set to wide open and high shutter speed.
Set camera to high-speed continuous shooting
Manual focus, prefocus on model.
Count down three, two, one, go. Squeeze shutter and hold.

Repeat half a dozen times. Pick the best shot and delete the rest.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 27, 2013)

AJ said:


> Try a fast lens - something like 85/1.8
> Manual exposure, set to wide open and high shutter speed.
> Set camera to high-speed continuous shooting
> Manual focus, prefocus on model.
> ...



WIDE open? Wouldn't that put the waves in front/behind the model OOF? Wouldn't you need 2.8 for that?


----------



## frumrk (Aug 27, 2013)

Here you go... this one was at 1/400th @f7.1 and @ 24mm. No flash was involved. One point is to try to keep the light (sun in this case) on the opposite side from you from the subject. In other words... light coming from the same direction as you will not show off the water droplets as well. 

Good Luck!


----------



## kentandersen (Aug 27, 2013)

It is not a rocket science. This was taken with my cell phone. Just make fast exposure and alot of pictures....




sony xperia Z... water fun by andersen_kent, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow ----Thousand Thanks to all of of Members, for your Great Photos and Great Tricks----Yes, Sir, I have learn from you , Now---I will try very soon, and Report Back to you.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------

